# Conversion kits and almond leaves



## A&K Reptiles (Jul 22, 2011)

How are the aaafrogs conversion kits? I'm looking at them for my 20,29, and 10 gallons. They are reasonably procedure and seem good. Is there any other good conversion kits?

Also a random but I think good question from a beginner. Why Do almond leaves cost so much?

A&K Reptiles
[email protected]
(607)-372-4195


----------



## El Saptio Joyas (Jun 15, 2011)

A&K Reptiles said:


> How are the aaafrogs conversion kits? I'm looking at them for my 20,29, and 10 gallons. They are reasonably procedure and seem good. Is there any other good conversion kits?
> 
> Also a random but I think good question from a beginner. Why Do almond leaves cost so much?
> 
> ...


You might look else where if you need vert kits anytime soon, I ordered end of june and have not even recd a status on mine. The owners fiance was having health issues. I also heard second hand from another in frog community that AAA had issues getting supplies to build vert kits so its anyones guess. Btw - shipping is about $10 each w no group shipping discounts so figure that into your budget. 

For leaf litter, the cost is prob labor to harvest and prepare the leaves. I have a live oak tree and harvested my own, lots of time and effort. Even if someone paid me, dont think Id want to try and make any money from it. It comes down to your time vs your money on stuff like buying leaf litter vs collecting your own from a park or wherever.

regards


----------



## A&K Reptiles (Jul 22, 2011)

Alright thanks for the input! Ill try elsewhere.

A&K Reptiles
[email protected]
(607)-372-4195


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

Best option you have is AAA frogs or try building your own which isnt hard at all. Go to your local glass shop, get 1/8th glass custom cut to your size. The materials to make a screen vent are at home depot or lowes. you can get silicone at home depot or lowes. It all depends on time and money.


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Junglebox is also a great place.


----------



## A&K Reptiles (Jul 22, 2011)

Alright thanks!

A&K Reptiles
[email protected]
(607)-372-4195


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

ConFuCiuZ said:


> Best option you have is AAA frogs or try building your own which isnt hard at all. Go to your local glass shop, get 1/8th glass custom cut to your size. The materials to make a screen vent are at home depot or lowes. you can get silicone at home depot or lowes. It all depends on time and money.


Dane, at junglebox has some great ones...gotten all my vert kits through them!!!


----------



## johnyrocks (Jun 25, 2011)

Yes, Dane on here (junglebox) has some pretty nice ones. As for AAAFrogs, here's what Aaron said: 


Hello all,

For those of you who do not know this last month and a half have been anything but expected. As many of you know, things got hectic due to me traveling back and forth to Denver ( 250 miles from where we are) to take my fiance to a specialist due to medical conditions. I wanted to thank all of you for the kind words, and wishes we've received. This has made getting orders out anything but easy. Lastly, our supplier for black hinge material has been back ordered for the last 3 weeks, making it impossible to get new kits out, and to rectify that we have placed orders with two other suppliers trying to get in hinge material.

This is anything but normal for us, and I can personally guarantee that I wouldn't wish this on anyone as this has taken its toll. We will be doing a special promotion and possibly frog give away as soon as things settle down. 

Again, thank you all for your patience, this is has been extremely hard on us, and I know that Catie and I appreciate all of the best wishes we've received thus far. 

thank you again,

Aaron


----------



## A&K Reptiles (Jul 22, 2011)

I think I may actually make one myself. But thanks for clearing everything up. 

A&K Reptiles
[email protected]
(607)-372-4195


----------



## guppygal (Aug 23, 2007)

We make our own conversion kits as well. There is glass company a couple of blocks from the house and they cut 1/4" glass pieces, which is so much better than what we were getting from Home Depot and Lowes. I think my 29g glass ran about $13 and some change -

When we made the 'screen' vent at the top, we used weed barrier instead of the screen. It keeps the flies in but there is still enough airflow to keep the glass fairly clear. My imitators are very happy in this tank.

k


----------



## A&K Reptiles (Jul 22, 2011)

Do you have a picture and explain how you made it? Thanks. 

A&K Reptiles
[email protected]
(607)-372-4195


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

If i new how to make the vent I make my own but I don't.


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

Have you checked this out yet?

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/care-sheets/27889-making-pdf-vertical-tank-3d-background.html


----------



## guppygal (Aug 23, 2007)

A&K Reptiles said:


> Do you have a picture and explain how you made it? Thanks.
> 
> A&K Reptiles
> [email protected]
> (607)-372-4195


Sure. When I get home this afternoon, I'll take some pix and post them. It's pretty simple stuff -


----------



## guppygal (Aug 23, 2007)

The link that Boondoggle provided is an excellent tutorial for the insert. I've heard that there is a material for No See'ums that would probably work better than the weed barrier or plain screen for keeping the flies in, yet allowing for a bit of air-flow, but I used what I had on hand. The only thing I do different is notch a corner on the 4" piece of glass to allow for the pump power cord. I usually put water features in most of my tanks just because I like them.

The piano hinge came from Josh's Frogs. The screen insert at the top was made from materials bought from Home Depot. The corners are plastic instead of metal, but they serve the purpose.

My husband added a chain so that the glass lid wouldn't slam down and hit the table, like it did the day we were leaving on vacation a couple of years ago. Yep - we learned the hard way not to depend on the latch always being 'latched'. Fortunately, the glass fits snugly, which is perfect for me.

The tank in the pix is a 20g and I have a pair of very happy I.imitators in it. He has copper dots; she has copper lines; I think their offspring will be in Morse code.... 

One more thing - I just checked the invoice for the glass I picked up for my 29g vert, and the measurements are 4" x 11 1/2" with a notched corner, and 21" x 11 1/2". The glass is 1/4" thick and all the edges were buffed. The cost was $14.88. I like it -


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

as far as the almond leaves- they're more expensive because they're used for tadpoles (and also many freshwater aquatic species) as a natural alternative to blackwater extract... a small piece goes in each of my tad containers, and each leaf goes a really long way.

If you're looking for leaf litter, oak and magnolia are the two most common choices.


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

Also, a decent price on "no see um" netting.

Mesh for Clothing, Bags, Screening and more!


----------



## NickJR (Jul 28, 2011)

wish i had a glass shop near me id make my own


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

tclipse said:


> as far as the almond leaves- they're more expensive because they're used for tadpoles (and also many freshwater aquatic species) as a natural alternative to blackwater extract... a small piece goes in each of my tad containers, and each leaf goes a really long way.
> 
> If you're looking for leaf litter, oak and magnolia are the two most common choices.


Agree with this. Although I am sure that almond leaves have been used as leaf litter, it definately is not cost effective. Magnolia leaves and oak leaves will be way cheaper. Almond leaves may be found on ebay but are still significantly more expensive.



NickJR said:


> wish i had a glass shop near me id make my own


You probably do have a glass shop nearby. Check the yellowpages for your area.


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

I got a tip from one of the members here to check-out eBay for almond leaves...scored on a lot for cheap!!...they did come out of Malaysia...gave-um a good washing before I use them!!!


----------



## Natures Gems (Apr 12, 2011)

A&K Reptiles said:


> I think I may actually make one myself. But thanks for clearing everything up.
> 
> A&K Reptiles
> [email protected]
> (607)-372-4195


i just contacted jungle box this past week and he said he should get them out within a few days so you might want to try them if you decide to buy instead of making one.


----------

